# Doe-eyed



## eno2

Hoe doe-eyed omzetten?

Kijk, dit is een vrouw met onschuldige lamsoogjes(?), als ik dat zo bekijk.





Sridevi’s face was her fortune: delicately beautiful, but with a pertly cherubic, doe-eyed guilelessness that enabled her to play romance, musicals, drama, comedy and indeed action.

Maar nee.  'Lamsoogjes' is NERGENS te vinden. Zelfs niet op G. Ik begrijp het niet, ik meen dat vroeger nochtans wel eens gelezen te hebben.

Het enige juiste woord is  reeënoogjes of hertenoogjes, lijkt.  Hindeoogjes of hindenoogjes staan ook niet in DVD en G levert haast niets op. Toch is doe=hinde en had ik hindenogen gebruikt als lamsoogjes niet mag. Schapenogen is niet flatterend.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

_Bambi-ogen_.*

* Zonder koppelteken volgens het Groene Boekje en Van Dale.


----------



## bibibiben

De nieuwste Van Dale geeft _bambiogen_. Het is geen geliefde spelling op internet, moet ik er wel bij zeggen.


----------



## eno2

Dat is het. DVD:  





> Grote, onschuldige ogen


. Had ik moeten aan denken....

Toch niet erg respectvol in een obituary-achtig artikel, waar je beter reeënogen gebruikt.


----------



## eno2

Het is zover. Ik heb ergens 'bambi ogen' gebruikt. Kon mezelf zover niet krijgen bambiogen te schrijven...


----------



## bibibiben

Had dan maar voor _bambi-ogen_ gekozen. Daarmee kun je nog wegkomen ...


----------



## eno2

Hoe noemde je dat tussenstreepje ook weer?



bibibiben said:


> Het koppelteken is een noodsprong.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Hoe noemde je dat tussenstreepje ook weer?


Een noodsprong, ja. Aaneenschrijving is de norm. Wil je daarvan afwijken (bijvoorbeeld omdat je meent dat de leesbaarheid in het gedrang komt), dan blijft dus het koppelteken over. Juist niet spatiëring. Dit zei ik namelijk over spatiëring in samenstellingen:



bibibiben said:


> Spatiëring is vrijwel altijd uit den boze.


----------



## bibibiben

En voor alle duidelijkheid: het koppelteken is natuurlijk verplicht zodra er sprake is van botsende klinkers in samenstellingen. Klinkerbotsing in afleidingen wordt daarentegen streeploos afgehandeld.


----------



## eno2

OK de volgende keer schrijf ik bambi-ogen.
Bambiogen is geen zicht als woordbeeld.
En klinkt als 'bambijogen'
Maar heeft wél DVD status.

Hier  een noodsprong die ik toejuich:
sans-papiers


----------



## bibibiben

Spatiëring doet mijn ogen rollen, maar verkleuterende streepjesplaatsing is op z'n minst een zucht waard. Neem deze zin:

Haar bambiogen deden mij smelten.

Elke associatie met een of ander vreemd gen is gegeven de context meteen verdwenen. Waarna de combinatie 'bambi' en 'ogen' direct gemaakt zou moeten zijn.

Sans-papiers: woordelijk overgenomen uit het Frans. Geen noodsprong. In Nederland is overigens _ongedocumenteerden_ of het nogal vage _illegalen_ gebruikelijker.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> *Sans-papiers: woordelijk overgenomen uit het Frans*. Geen noodsprong. In Nederland is overigens _ongedocumenteerden_ of het nogal vage _illegalen_ gebruikelijker.



Wist ik. Daarom zei ik dat ik erachter sta. Ontleningen gaan alle kanten op. 
Synoniemennet geeft geen enkel synoniem. Pover.


----------



## eno2

Weetje: Ter aanvulling van bambiogen, een paar andere samenstellingen met bambi:



> _Bambizieltje_ is gevormd met de naam Bambi, het hertje met de grote, reebruine ogen uit Walt Disneyfilms. Bambi wordt geassocieerd met argeloosheid en onschuld en _bambizieltje_ is waarschijnlijk gevormd naar analogie van _bambiogen_ (grote, onschuldige ogen) en _bambiseks_ (knuffelseks) en betekent dus onschuldige ziel, of – metonymisch – mens met een onschuldige ziel, een *gutmensch*.


Ton den Boon van DVD
Aangezien ik het woord gutmensch verschrikkelijk vond, zal ik het maar vervangen door bambizieltje. Nog verschrikkelijker (als pejoratieve suggestie), maar tenminste Nederlands.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Een noodsprong, ja. Aaneenschrijving is de norm. Wil je daarvan afwijken (bijvoorbeeld omdat je meent dat de leesbaarheid in het gedrang komt), dan blijft dus het koppelteken over. Juist niet spatiëring.:



Samenkoppeling is dan weer een andere kwestie...

woon-werkverkeer
kat-en-muis-spel.
Zwart-wit,
zwart-wittoestel,
doe-het-zelfzaak.
Kruidje-roer-mij-niet.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Een noodsprong, ja. Aaneenschrijving is de norm. Wil je daarvan afwijken (bijvoorbeeld omdat je meent dat de leesbaarheid in het gedrang komt), dan blijft dus het koppelteken over. _Juist niet spatiëring._ Dit zei ik namelijk over spatiëring in samenstellingen:





bibibiben said:


> Het koppelteken is een noodsprong. Spatiëring is vrijwel altijd uit den boze


<'s Morgens vroeg> en niet: 's morgensvroeg.  Spatiëring.


----------

